# Can am rattle



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

We'll as I'm driving up and down my street when I decelerate the front end makes this very loud rattling noise like the front driveshaft is going crazy but it's not loose nor are the axles! Anybody know whats wrong?


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Have you checked your rotors & calipers. I have heard they have been known to make similar noises when loose. Pads,calipers,rotors. Perry


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Check your front rack mine did that before and the rack bolts were loose also check the bolts on you front rotors and calipers they will back out too. Lock tight will become your best friend lol.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

